# Robot giáo dục STEM là gì?



## Robot Stem TPA (19/10/20)

Robot giáo dục là một thiết bị không thể thiếu trong* phương pháp giáo dục STEM* giúp trẻ có khả năng áp dụng kiến thức liên môn về Khoa học - Công nghệ - Kỹ thuật - Toán học đồng thời hướng đến tính ứng dụng cao.

*1.Robot giáo dục là gì?*

Cắt nghĩa về mặt từ vựng thì chúng ta có thể hiểu robot là một mô hình, thành tựu của khoa học công nghệ do con người sáng tạo ra với rất nhiều mục đích khác nhau phục vụ cho nhu cầu cuộc sống. Còn giáo dục là một ngành đào tạo con người trở thành những người có tri thức. Ghép lại thì robot giáo dục được hiểu là việc áp dụng các mô hình robot trong quá trình dạy học và là công cụ trong quá trình cung cấp tri thức cho con người.

Và đây cũng chính là phương pháp* giáo dục STEM* mà giáo dục nước nhà đang hướng đến và áp dụng để có những nhân tài.




*Giáo dục STEM* giúp học sinh phát triển những kỹ năng quan trọng, cần thiết cho tương lai. Và những *kỹ năng STEM* mang đến cho học sinh đó là là sự tích hợp, lồng ghép hài hòa của bốn nhóm kỹ năng: Kỹ năng khoa học, kỹ năng công nghệ, kỹ năng kỹ thuật và kỹ năng toán học.

*2.Những ưu điểm của những mô hình robot giáo dục*

Trẻ  được truyền dạy những kiến thức cơ bản làm việc với robot theo phương pháp phù hợp với lứa tuổi. Qua đó trẻ có thể tìm hiểu một lĩnh vực với các nghiên cứu được cập nhật nhanh chóng cùng với các ứng dụng trong vô số các lĩnh vực khác.
Trẻ còn được khuyến khích học tập bằng cách tự bản thân tạo ra những con robot theo ý tưởng của riêng mình, đem đến cho trẻ cơ hội thực hành các ứng dụng về nội dung của các môn toán học, khoa học và kỹ thuật.
Tiếp cận với công nghệ robot, là trao cho các bạn nhỏ cơ hội phát huy, thể hiện sở thích, sở trường. Từ đó, các bậc phụ huynh có thể hiểu và tạo điều kiện cho con phát triển bản thân cũng như tạo sợi dây gắn kết bền vững trong gia đình.



Mỗi ngày, các bạn nhỏ cần được học hỏi nhiều điều từ thế giới xung quanh. Học STEM – robotics là một trong những phương tiện giúp các bé phát hiện những điều lý thú về khoa học công nghệ cũng như các kỹ năng mềm khác.
*3.Cách lựa chọn các mô hình robot giáo dục phù hợp cho con*

Mỗi một mô hình robot giáo dục lại có những mức độ khác nhau phù hợp với độ tuổi của bé, chính vì vậy khi mua robot giáo dục cho con bố mẹ nên đọc theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất để chọn cho con. Tránh trường hợp lựa chọn không phù hợp với tuổi của con sẽ gây phản tác dụng.

Vì đây là phương pháp giáo dục khá còn mới, trẻ chưa được làm quen trước kia chính vì vậy mà bố mẹ không nên nóng vội ép buộc con, hãy để con làm quen một cách tự nhiên để đem lại hiệu quả tốt nhất trong quá trình vui chơi học hỏi của con.

Lựa chọn nhà cung cấp có uy tín trên thị trường được coi là một yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng đảm bảo tính an toàn cho bé trong quá trình sử dụng.




*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí. 
—————————————————————–

MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT
NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội
Hotline: 0979 586 469
Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------



## Thanh Thanh (28/10/20)

Trẻ được truyền dạy những kiến thức cơ bản làm việc với robot theo phương pháp phù hợp với lứa tuổi.


----------

